# Viva Las Vegas



## bowsmith (Feb 5, 2009)

Headed to the airport shortly...gonna meet reylamb, Mitchell Irvin, and the Last Chance Archery boys for a couple of days at the World Archery Festival in Sin City.  My favorite trip of the year! 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B44-z555ZKc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B44-z555ZKc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 5, 2009)

Just a couple of pics..and just to give you an idea of the noise level in this place...


----------



## In the zone (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck to yall out there!!   Nose around the Splash Bar there at the Riv and see if you can find out what that awful smell is...


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 5, 2009)

In the zone said:


> Good luck to yall out there!!   Nose around the Splash Bar there at the Riv and see if you can find out what that awful smell is...



That is the smell of stale beer, every liquor known to man, mixed with some lost dreams.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck bud........


----------



## In the zone (Feb 5, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> That is the smell of stale beer, every liquor known to man, mixed with some lost dreams.



Theres a little sumptin sumptin mixed in there as well...lol..  Good luck Patrick!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck to y'all!


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 5, 2009)

OH NO!!! 
Leon in sin city, that cant be a good combination 

Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Vegas*

Go get'em Pat!!!! Good luck to you and all the GA contingent!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 5, 2009)

How does one go about doing something like this?


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't get too excited for the splash bar, per AT posts it's gone this year.  Good luck in the shoot.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 6, 2009)

sweet, ya'll boys take care and win something big!!!!


----------



## Archery Mom (Feb 6, 2009)

Well looks like day one is in the books... Our Georgia gang that's there seems to have done pretty good... Some had a rough day... But there's always tomorrow...


----------



## john.lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Sweet!  Wish I could have went and shot


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Feb 6, 2009)

keep the updates coming


----------



## GaBear (Feb 7, 2009)

How Did Mitchell Fair? I know he has been fighting a cold this week. He seemed to be in good spirits when I talked to him Wenesday.


----------



## Duckhawk (Feb 7, 2009)

Look at the Scores on the Web site

Mitchell Scored 298-19x's first day!


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 7, 2009)

Represent for GA...  Some GA gents represented well at ASA ...I I know you all will do the same in Vegas...


----------



## JC280 (Feb 8, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> Look at the Scores on the Web site
> 
> Mitchell Scored 298-19x's first day!




Mitchell shot a 300-23x's yesterday. Talked to him several times over the weekend and he was pretty drugged up on Friday. Seemed to be feeling better on Saturday.


----------



## Greatflake (Feb 8, 2009)

gotta love fremont street!


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

Archery Mom said:


> Well looks like day one is in the books... Our Georgia gang that's there seems to have done pretty good... Some had a rough day... But there's always tomorrow...



I shot like holy heck and still won $190.   Done downloading pictures now, gonna do some unpacking, and then will try to post some pictures tonight.  The trip was a lot of fun, and the shootdown was unreal.


----------



## goldenarrow (Feb 9, 2009)

Good Job.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> OH NO!!!
> Leon in sin city, that cant be a good combination
> 
> Good luck to ya'll.



Yeah, we had to put him on an allowance each day.. Here's Mike giving it to him...


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

This is one of the shooting lines...there were 3 of these going on at the same time (2 in the same room, shooting in opposite directions, and then 1 in another room).  There were roughly 120 bales x 4 shooters/ea = 480 shooters at a time, 4 times a day.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

Real time scoring and video coverage of shoot off.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

We did real time scoring for the shoot off as well with the help of a bunch of spotters.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

Griv!


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

Mitchell Irvin, a well known person on the No. GA 3d circuit.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

The winning target, and shooter, Reo Wilde.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

The fountains at Bellagio.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, and Jim...

The Splash Bar is GONE!


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 9, 2009)

you have got to feel guilty about taking that money!


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

Not really...I'm looking at it like it's pity money.   I've donated enough to that dang city over the years.


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 9, 2009)

You need to give some to Jeff so he can buy a shovel to dig his way out of that hole he fell into.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> You need to give some to Jeff so he can buy a shovel to dig his way out of that hole he fell into.



A shovel, or a trackhoe?


----------



## In the zone (Feb 10, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> Oh yeah, and Jim...
> 
> The Splash Bar is GONE!



I bet that smell will be there for years to come...


----------



## reylamb (Feb 10, 2009)

Hole?  Typical indoor for me, I loose interest shortly after the 2 practice ends and start looking for something else to do.  I just loose focus, and after that I get to the "I don't care anymore" stage really quickly. 

For example, Saturday......Focus on the first 2 ends and shot 30/2 xs, 30/1 x..then on the 3rd end first arrow I was drawing back thinking about where we would eat.......8..........and then I fired off the next 2 arrows in about 10 seconds each.......just lost interest.

I can now say I am glad I have done my first and only forray into the indoor world, but I just don't have the discipline to stay focused.  When I focus I shoot well, but that only lasts a couple of ends, then I just dont care anymore..............

All in all though, Vegas was fun.  The shootoff was awesome, probably the best I have ever seen. 

Heading back to the airport yesterday morning Mike and I split a limo with Grand Master Dee and the big winner himself, Reo.........


----------

